
Feds want cash seized in a raid, so they’re suing the cash - mudil
http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/community/florida-keys/article183289241.html
======
sds111
This happens a lot. Just go to PACER and do a search on certain amounts as
respondents to civil cases and you will find the cases. Start with a party
search like "$40,000" or such, since the numbers will be the respondent name
in the case.

